# Download the 5e version of the Apocalypse the Risen one-shot adventure!



## Jason@RustedPortal (Mar 3, 2017)

Hello,

We are pleased to announce the Apocalypse the Risen  one-shot adventure, "What's Cooking?" is now available in a 5e  compatible version! This adventure was previously available only as  Pathfinder compatible.

Apocalypse the Risen Adventure Download - Now in 5e and Pathfinder!

If  you download the adventure, the character sheets, and the rules primer,  please post up any feedback that you have on the adventure or any of  the supplemental materials.

Also, watch for the Apocalypse the Risen kickstarter, for both 5e and Pathfinder versions, coming on March 21st!

-Jason


----------

